
Google Images quietly removes ‘exact size’ and ‘larger than’ search filters - bufferoverflow
https://9to5google.com/2019/08/29/google-images-exact-size-filter-removed/
======
mujojeylen
solved[https://gogl.app/](https://gogl.app/)

------
bufferoverflow
Very frustrating, I've been using these features all the time. It was perfect
for searching very high res photos.

~~~
ksaj
I used it regularly to search for fun wallpapers on each of my devices. Given
how many different screen shapes and sizes I have, the ability to be
reasonably specific was just peachy.

